# Las Vegas?



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone?

Just wondering


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm moving there soon with my parents


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> I'm moving there soon with my parents


I don't know if you'll like it here, but it's nice to know there'll be another Las Vegan on this site.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've actually been there plenty of times. It's extremely hot and dry, but it's a decent place. I'm going to be there next week in fact. We should have like a SA meetup or something if we can get more people somehow.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be there on the 14th. :boogie


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

bump? ;x


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've lived there my whole entire life ^-^


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

Iv been there 3 time ,and stayed at the goldcoast off strip beside the palms.There is a waitress in the palms if you mention the Irishman James she will throw something at you,looooooooooong story,I CANT HELP IF IM HANDSOME ,AND CHARISMATIC, AND PEOPLE TEND TO FALL FOR ME:clap,it was my way of proving to myself a person with sa that i could survive in this mad but exiting place,James/IRELAND.See the water show outside the bellagio its great!


----------

